# Latest pics of my new baby kitty cats



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Jazz my beautiful baby girl gave birth to her first litter of kittens on Friday but until today they've mostly looked like slimy balls of nothing much. So I got my first decent pic of them today, all five, although a little hard to see but I've decided to keep a photo diary of them.... I'm a sucker for kittens 










I think they're all gorgeous but will have to find homes for some of them - I do plan on keeping one or two


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Whoa!  Tribbles!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

They are so cute!  Thank you for sharing.



Linda


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

They are really cute.  I'm a sucker for kittens also.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

WAY too cute!! I want!

(Except that we have two right now who don't get along and my husband would probably divorce me if I brought home a third.)


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Kittens are irresistible. So cute!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

You had me at "kitten".....I'm a sucker for 'em too!  Post more picture please  !


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Awwww, they're so cute! I always wanted one of my pets to have a litter of something, but I was worried I wouldn't be able to find homes for all of them. I always feel terrible for the kittens that get taken from house to house while the owner begs someone to take them and eventually just get dropped off at the humane society or on the side of the road. I grew up in an area with a TON of cats though, so there were never enough people to take them all! My dad bred discus fish for awhile, but those weren't nearly as cute...


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Love kittens - just wait until they're getting into mischief, you'll have lots of fun photo opportunities then.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

So sweet! 

Makes me miss my kitty, who died a couple of years ago. I wanted to get another but my doctor says I'm allergic and really shouldn't... I love cats though!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Aww, they look like hamsters with long tails.  Kittens are adorable (but sometimes naughty!)  Mine was out pouncing on insects yesterday.  He'll be a great hunter someday.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

:::squees a little:::


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, so cute! _Melts_


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Adorable! I hope you can find some good homes for them. If it were me, i'd be too soft and end up keeping all of them


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Very cute!!!I wish I could hold one!




Vianka


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I have three definite homes for them already and I'd like to keep two myself    So far it's all worked out ok for an unplanned pregnancy but I'm afraid this will be her last - I'd hate to have to send a kitten to the humane society or something and I don't know that many cat lovers so I figure this is a good time to stop

I'll post new pics as I get good ones


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh so adorable!  I used to love it when our cats had kittens every spring (when I was a kid).  I'm still a huge cat lover, we have six.

Dawn


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The kittens are of course adorable, but I do believe pets should be spayed because there are way more animals then there are homes. Also, you can't take the shelter worker out of me!  

I actually love when kittens reach that lankier stage -- something about it cracks me up and makes me think they look like they're wearing pajamas. This means you have to keep posting pics in order to amuse me.

I was going to say this is a rarer time time of year for cats to have kittens, but then I saw you're in Australia -- that changes everything.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree with Daniel - they remind me of Tribbles!!

Cute Tribbles, but Tribbles nonetheless.  

VERY cute!!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

The latest pics of my furry little angels



















And they're looking a little less like Tribbles now and becoming a lot more like Trouble - love it


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

So Cute, more pics please!  I just love cats, but unfortunately so does my dog and not in the right way.  He's a greyhound and he'll eat them      I grew up with cats and have always had them until we adopted him.  I keep telling myself that one day.....but that means I won't have him anymore and I really do love him


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

OMG...SQUEEEEEEEE! So adorabuhls.

We have 4 cats already, all rescues, but we torture ourselves by visiting the adoptable kitties in Petsmart (who are there through the local animal shelter). I am the only voice of sanity in our household, but some days even I waver...

Keep posting the pics.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Cate Rowan said:


> OMG...SQUEEEEEEEE! So adorabuhls.
> Keep posting the pics.


This.


----------



## Kimble (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you planning on making them available on Kindle, or are they hard copy only?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Kimble said:


> Are you planning on making them available on Kindle, or are they hard copy only?


Hard copy only but they already have owners so it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Have some new pics - they're starting to move around more and explore and love it when visitors come and lavish attention on them. I've already picked one to keep - my little Lucky, he was Jazz's first and we truly thought he would die as she was so unprepared but he's healthy and gorgeous -








not a great pic but I do have a better one of him face on -









I have one of them playing with a toy dinosaur -









I've also got a beautiful girl, who's already found a loving home - gonna miss her


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

That's it, I want a kitten!

Very cute wee things, I don't blame you wanting to keep one.   

ETA:  Oooh, 1,000 posts.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Awwww....those are seriously cute!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh my days, look at them! I've never owned a cat but urgh, you make me want one lol. Too adorable♥


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

So cute.  It takes me back to those exhausting, chaotic, but wonderful days of having kittens in the house.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Aww, I miss having kitties in the house.  They're soo cute!  I love the calico's markings, she's beautiful!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Awww, they're so curious-looking and adorable! I just found out that my friend's cat got killed by coyotes today. I really loved that cat because she's one of the ones I found 3 years ago - I saw a guy abandoning them on the side of the road. I kept one of the cats, my friend took another, and then we had to give the last one to the humane society. The friend was my roommate at the time, so our cats (sisters) would play together all the time. I'm pretty sad about the news, but these pictures are cheering me up! The cat that just died was a tortoiseshell, so your calico reminds me of her.  I miss my cat. She's back in Oregon, living with my sister while I finish up school. I can't wait to get her back in 5 months or so!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I am NOT getting another cat, I am NOT getting another cat.......
SOOOOOO CUTE!!!  I love kittens!!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Got some new pics - they're growing so fast it's amazing and I love watching them play together.









Little escape artists decided being confined to one room wasn't good enough - now, of course, they rule the house 









Have a book lover already 









Now sleeping in my smelly shoes? That's real love


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

they are the cutest things, I'm in loe!


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

They are adorable.  I have a tabby that was born in our barn 18 yrs ago this month.  Momma(not our cat) gave birth & disappeared after a week.  I had to hand feed them until they could eat on their own.  We had a blast watching them grow.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Karen said:


> They are adorable. I have a tabby that was born in our barn 18 yrs ago this month. Momma(not our cat) gave birth & disappeared after a week. I had to hand feed them until they could eat on their own. We had a blast watching them grow.


Totally know what you mean - I'm loving watching these little tykes. Especially now they're starting to play and wrestle with each other, although why they have to do that while on my lap I don't know


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How did I miss this thread! And actually, cats can go into season about every 21 days (unless bred) from February to Sept-Oct so there WILL be more Christmas kittens. If you want to give a kitty as a gift...it can be done, with care (just wrote this article on the subject  )

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/How-to-Give-Cats-as-Gifts.htm

Trying reeeeeel hard not to give a kitten to myself this year!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Amyshojai said:


> How did I miss this thread! And actually, *cats can go into season about every 21 days *(unless bred) from February to Sept-Oct so there WILL be more Christmas kittens. If you want to give a kitty as a gift...it can be done, with care (just wrote this article on the subject  )
> 
> http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/How-to-Give-Cats-as-Gifts.htm
> 
> Trying reeeeeel hard not to give a kitten to myself this year!


So that explains why Tigger is back! I thought he'd been hanging around a lot lately, off to the vet's immediately.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Oh yes...mom cats can get pregnant again while nursing one litter. Those boy cats really know how to woo the girls!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I have to stop reading this thread. You are coming very close to enabling me, and I promised myself no more cats after our Vinnie, aged 18, finally used up the last of his lives. Cats don't get along with my Chihuahuas. Vinnie was always terrorizing them. So definitely no more cats. Not even a kitten, not even if it's tiny.

That kitten you're keeping is really gorgeous and the picture of them in your shoes is so precious.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

My 13-year-old cat Seren does not like the German shepherd...but he likes her. It's very interesting. She's decided he's great fun to torment and will tease and get him in trouble because...SHE is the boss of HIM no matter who started it! LOL!


----------

